

Fix Bugs and Climb the Apple App Store Ranks - bbgm
http://appurify.com/blog/study-correlation-between-ratings-reviews-and-rankings-in-the-apple-app-store/

======
krama
Hello there, as the principal data scientist at Appurify (a mobile testing and
automation company) I'm happy to field questions on our findings here.

Krishna

------
AlexPandian
Cool, kind of expected findings...if Apple is using ratings explicitly in
rankings, I'd like to download only 5 star apps.

~~~
coryl
A bit impractical, given that all software will bug out sooner or later. And
even worse, fickle people will instantly 1-star your app.

~~~
krama
Appurify's mission is to help app developers make apps that will "not bug out
sooner or later". That's our main point, debugging and testing tools for
mobile are way behind where they need to be. When an app is really
buggy/crashy the number of genuine 1-star reviews far outweighs fickle people.

